
This tweet is broken - zainamro
https://twitter.com/zainamro/status/1286151259888726016
======
seventh-chord
It seems so scary to ship software where you are not in full control over font
rendering, because at that point you have suddenly have a million edge cases
which you weren't forced to think about up front, but which can come back and
bite you any time. Though I guess with everything running in web browsers it
sort of has become the only way to go.

------
beeman
A few days back I tried to tweet various empty characters [0], but the twitter
frontend wouldn't let me.

Seems like this person found some new ones. Curious if they will ban them.

0: [https://emptycharacter.com/](https://emptycharacter.com/)

